# 難しい勉強しました



## q_006

”I did some difficult studying last night." (meaning, I studied for physics and chemistry while sleepy and a party going on next door)

Could I say, "明日の夕べ、難しい勉強しました。”?

Basically, my question is: can an adjective, relative clause, or adjectival phrase modify a noun that has する attached. For example, 勉強をする、勉強する。　And does it make that word or phrase actually adverbial when applied like that?


----------



## uchi.m

あした、勉強が難しそうですね

You haven't endure the difficulties of said homework yet, but you have a grasp of how hard it may be, so you must apply ～しそう.

昨晩、勉強が難しかったよ

You already figured out how hard it was, so you must apply the past tense.


----------



## Flaminius

q_006 said:


> [M]y question is: can an adjective, relative clause, or adjectival phrase modify a noun that has する attached.


The modification can happen when the noun is separated from the verb _suru_.  I mean if there is a noun at all, you can modify it all you want.  How can you see noun in the sentence? —  By looking for the accusative _-o_.

(昨晩は、)難しい勉強しました is ungrammatical because _benkyōsuru_ is already an unbreakable verb.

Theoretically, the accusative _-o_ can be omitted in casual speeches, but I don't know if _benkyōsuru_ can be that aside from being the compound verb.


----------



## Aoyama

The question can evolve as to know whether "benkyo* wo *suru" is possible (assuming benkyosuru is _not_ a completely unbreakable verb).
Then, muzukashii can modify benkyo (as a noun) : "muzukashii benkyo wo suru" like "muzukashii shukudai (homework) wo suru/yaru" ...
Probably "benkyo [wo] yaru" is possible ... (?)


----------



## uchi.m

Is translating word-by-word even necessary?


----------



## Flaminius

Rest assured, *Ao*, that "benkyo* wo *suru" is possible.  Generally speaking, _suru_-derived transitive verbs can be broken into a noun and the _suru_ light verb by way of _o_-insertion.

If "benkyo* wo *suru" is possible, so is "muzukashii benkyo wo suru."  In this construction, _benkyō_ is a noun and there is nothing that keeps you from modifying it.  Only when there is only the compound verb, does it become impossible to modify it.


----------



## Aoyama

Right. Thank you.


----------



## uchi.m

Are both of you guys endorsing that "I did some difficult studying last night" would be 昨晩、難しい勉強をしました?


----------



## Aoyama

Yes, that could be possible, though maybe not very natural (not what a native would use).


----------

